# Costume Classes



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello, this year I am competing in costume classes that have year end awards with my pony. 

I need six easy and low budget horse costume ideas..

I also am reanacting the scene from Romeo & Juliet where Romeo and Tybalt fight exept I am doing it on horseback. Any tips? I have to fall off becuase I'm Tybalt! 

Thank you! :lol:


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

my son and I are going to be doing a costume class this year as well. 
He is going as the prisoner and i am going as the guard on horseback


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

That is a really good idea! I wouldn't dare take that!


----------



## AHiddenStar (Jan 6, 2012)

I LOVE costume classes!

Here's some of the cute ones I've seen around: 

The "Painting Proteges." Basically, take a white sheet, splatter it with paint, and make it into a blanket that goes over the horse. If your horse has the patience, you can even put a baseball cap between his ears. For you, wear paint splattered overalls, and wahlaa! You have an artsy fartsy team!

Another favorite is the "Dalmatian and the Fireman." THIS ONLY WORKS WITH A GRAY HORSE. Take a washable marker, do big black circles so they look like a dalmatian and you can wear a fireman suit.

A cute one I've seen is the "Nurse and Doctor." Take a big white sheet and turn it into a blanket. Draw a big red cross so it sits on their back. Place a nurse hat in between their ears. You can wear scrubs, and then you're a healing team!


----------



## AHiddenStar (Jan 6, 2012)

Here's some awesome pictures just for everyone's entertainment!


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

That's one of my favorite classes at the fair every year!

Some of the best I've seen:

Titanic horse: easy to make with cardboard and paint then dress up like rose from titanic.

Royal horse and maid - One of my friends did for her rescued TB mare that was not able to be ridden. She wore a maid outfit and put a tiara on her horse. It was very cute.

I once saw a wizard of Oz one where the horse was painted to look like the yellow brick road. 

Trying to think of more. I'll get back to you


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

They are all such great ideas!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

well for Halloween 2010, my mom was an Avatar, on horseback, and i was an Indian on a mustang,

then for Halloween 2011, my mom was a fallen angel on a skeleton horse, and i was an indian on a war pony haha im real original.. as you can tell lol 

2010








you could also go as a knight..









and here is Halloween 2011
mom's horse

































and here is mine


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

The pictures won't show! :'(


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

really? :/ they are working for me  lol im not sure how to fix that either..


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmm... I see them. I love the avatar one!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

a couple years ago me and my colt did ride and groom
i wore my moms old wedding dress and we made a tuxedo for his chest/front legs with a sign that said "im the groom"


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes, me either! Thanks for your time anyway!


----------

